# Coffee not hot enough



## ovaew (Apr 12, 2019)

I have a EASM6600 Prema Donna machine which dispences luke warm coffee. (60C).

I have descaled the machine twice although we are in a soft water area. This has not improved the the heat of the coffee.

Setting the heat low and to high makes no differance. The boiler is very hot to touch when switched on so I dont think its the boiler.

Can anyone give any help with were the problem may lie. Thank you.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

When you have a brand new machine with this problem, you should return it under warranty.


----------



## ovaew (Apr 12, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> When you have a brand new machine with this problem, you should return it under warranty.


Sorry I should have said the machine is 6 years old. Has worked well up to now.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If it's not limescale then it's difficult to think of another cause. Is the hot water only function affected as well.


----------



## ovaew (Apr 12, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> If it's not limescale then it's difficult to think of another cause. Is the hot water only function affected as well.


Coffee and hot water are both 60C.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ovaew said:


> Coffee and hot water are both 60C.


I really don't know....perhaps see it as an opportunity instead....and get yourself a non disposable espresso machine and grinder.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Could be a faulty temperaturs sensor on the boiler/thermoblock.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

When I owned a DL B2C this happened to me and I had to send it for repair.


----------

